# FTP - SSL / TLS (Port 990 Implicit) | Proxy/Tunnel



## KICK (30. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe mir einen FTP Server eingerichtet auf dem ich nur verschlüßelte Verbindungen (SSL Implicit auf Port 990) zulassen möchte. FTP Clienten wie CuteFTP oder WsFTP unterstüzen diese Verbindungen ohne Probleme.

Nun habe ich aber einen FTP Client der SSL Verbindungen nicht unterstüzt. Ist es irgendwie möglich einen FTP Client dazu zu bewegen trozdem eine verschlüßelte Verbindung zu benutzen? Ich dachte da an soetwas wie einen lokalen Proxy oder Tunnel der die Aufgabe für den nicht SSL fähigen Client "übernimmt".

Wenn soetwas Möglich ist, wo findet man dafür Hilfe/HowTo's etc.?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. Mai 2006)

Also im Grunde ist sowas schon moeglich, jedoch glaub ich nicht so ganz daran, dass es sowas schon gibt.
Es waere wohl das Beste einfach den FTP-Client zu wechseln.


----------



## KICK (30. Mai 2006)

Danke erstmal für deine Antwort!



			
				Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also im Grunde ist sowas schon moeglich



Ja? Wie?



			
				Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es waere wohl das Beste einfach den FTP-Client zu wechseln



Der genannte FTP Client ist eigentlich eine Synchronisations Software die alles kann was ich benötige, nur eben kein FTPS unterstüzt. Ich kann also nicht einfach den Client wechseln, sonst hätte ich diesen Thread auch nicht eröffnet


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. Mai 2006)

Ich denke der Begriff Proxy war da schon das richtige Stichwort.


----------



## KICK (30. Mai 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich denke der Begriff Proxy war da schon das richtige Stichwort.



Nun ja. Aber wie richte ich so einen Proxy ein? Hab diesbezüglich leider keine Ahnung. Hast du vielleicht ein paar Tipps?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. Mai 2006)

Das Problem ist dabei nur, dass ein Proxy im Grunde nur die Verbindung wie sie reinkommt weitergibt. Also z.B. eine HTTP-Verbindung bleibt eine HTTP-Verbindung und wird nicht ploetzlich zu einer HTTPS-Verbindung. Denn die meisten Websites werden nicht (und kann man oft auch garnicht) ueber HTTPS aufgerufen.
Dementsprechend glaube ich halt nicht, dass es bereits einen Proxy gibt der die von Dir nun gewuenschte Funktion mitbringt, naemlich dass eine FTP-Verbindung zu einer FTPS-Verbindung gemacht wird.


----------



## KICK (30. Mai 2006)

Also Wikipedia sagt mir unter "FTP over SSL" folgendes:



> Ältere FTP Clients, welche kein FTP over SSL unterstützen, können durch die Nutzung von dementsprechenden FTP-Proxyservern „nachgerüstet“ werden



Stellt sich jetzt nur noch die Frage wie das funktionieren soll. Irgendeine Idee?


----------



## Gast (24. Juli 2009)

Hallo.
WIE hast du du den ftp-Client dazu gebracht, für ftps zu arbeiten. Habe den Total Commander und der geht nicht. Ports am Router (443, 21 + 990 offen), Firewall konfiguriert.

Danke für eine Antwort


----------



## schiffsratte (6. August 2009)

Dem Clienten kannst du gar nichts beibringen, was er nicht mitbringt.
Würde dir aber wohl auch nichts nützen, denn wenn der Server kein ftps anbietet gibts auch kein ftps für die Verbindung.
Nimm Filezilla als Client wenn deine gegenstelle ftps fähig ist.
Die hier angesprochene Lösung per proxy kann irgendwie ja nichts bringen, da ein gesicherter server ja nunmal dazu da ist, keine ungesicherten Verbindungen anzunehmen.
Da könnte man ja gleich versuchen dem Clienten einen anderen Port angeben und das geht ja nunmal voll am Sinn des ganzen vorbei.
Ausserdem glaube ich mich zu erinnern , das ssl auf ftp nicht mit passiven ftp geht ?!


----------

